# I am the living undead's worst nightmare



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

[yt]hoLadZotBuE[/yt]
FUCK YEAH DEAD ISLAND


----------



## Aetius (Sep 12, 2011)

A friend showed me this earlier, its an amazing video.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 12, 2011)

Those arms are like shredders!

EDIT: WHOAAATATATATATTATATATATTATAT


----------



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> Those arms are like shredders!
> 
> EDIT: WHOAAATATATATATTATATATATTATAT



YATATATATATA
Now you're getting it!


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 12, 2011)

You don't even realize you're already undead.


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 12, 2011)

Waffles said:


> YATATATATATA
> Now you're getting it!


What are you, Heavy?
The ninja obviously says Whooaaatatataatataata


----------



## Waffles (Sep 12, 2011)

Sarcastic Coffeecup said:


> What are you, Heavy?
> The ninja obviously says Whooaaatatataatataata



Actually the original line from Kenshiro is "yatatatatata" :U


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Sep 13, 2011)

Waffles said:


> Actually the original line from Kenshiro is "yatatatatata" :U


My lack of knowledge about Japanese stuff has failed me. I bow for you oh all-knowing blue waffle :V


----------



## Ames (Sep 16, 2011)

Fist of the north star was like my childhood.


----------

